# Sich verfahren, verlaufen und verlieren



## Langue_Angie

Hallo!
Ich habe eine Frage, und zwar: was ist der Unterschied zwischen diesen drei Verben: sich verlaufen, sich verfahren und sich verlieren? Oder bedeuten alle das Gleiche?
Danke sehr !


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Sich verlaufen kann man nur zu Fuß, sich verfahren nur mit einem Auto (oder - selten - einem anderen Fahrzeug). 

Sich verlieren ist veraltend, aber kann sich prinzipiell auf Fußgänger und Auto- oder sonstige Fahrzeugfahrer beziehen.


----------



## evamawasesned

Also zuerst Mal der allgemeine Ausdruck: 
sich verirren = die Orientierung verlieren, egal ob man zu Fuß oder mit einem Fahrzeug unterwegs ist

sich verlaufen = sich zu Fuß verirren; zu Fuß die Orientierung verlieren
sich verfahren = sich mit einem Fahrzeug verirren; in einem Fahrzeug die Orientierung verlieren
sich verlieren = ist eigentlich nicht sehr idiomatisch und wird nicht in diesem Sinn benutzt (wie es z.B. im Spanischen der Fall ist).


----------



## Langue_Angie

Alles klar, danke !


----------



## Hutschi

"Sich verlieren" bedeutet meist: "einander verlieren" - "(gegenseitig) verloren gehen" -  man findet den anderen nicht mehr. Beispiel: _Sie haben sich gestern Nachmittag bei der Wanderung verloren._

"Sich verlieren"  im Sinne von "sich verirren", vielleicht auch "verloren gehen", wird oft im figurativen Sinn verwendet:

Er verlor sich in Träumen. (Er träumte und vergaß dabei die Wirklichkeit).

---


> HilfswilligerGenosse: Sich verlieren ist veraltend, aber kann sich prinzipiell auf Fußgänger und Auto- oder sonstige Fahrzeugfahrer beziehen.


 - Das verstehe ich nicht. Was hat es damit zu tun, ob ich Fußgänger oder Autofahrer bin? Wie meinst Du es?


----------



## bcruz

Hallo aller! Eine frage, bitte. Was sagt man dann normalerweise auf Deutsch:

Der verlorene Tourist konnte den Weg zum Hotel nicht finden, oder
Der verirrten Tourist konnte den Weg zum Hotel nicht finden


----------



## manfy

bcruz said:


> Hallo aller! Eine frage, bitte. Was sagt man dann normalerweise auf Deutsch:
> 
> Der verlorene Tourist konnte den Weg zum Hotel nicht finden, oder
> Der verirrten Tourist konnte den Weg zum Hotel nicht finden



Prinzipiell ist beides möglich; die beiden Formen haben aber unterschiedliche Bedeutungen:
-) ein verirrter Tourist ist ein Tourist, der *sich* verirrt hat
-) ein verlorener Tourist ist ein Tourist, der (aus Sicht einer Touristengruppe) von der Wandergruppe verlorengegangen ist
(bei Menschen ist der Ausdruck 'verlorengegangen' üblicher als 'verloren'; man kann zwar einen Freund in einer Menschenmenge verlieren, aber das Resultat beschreibt man dann als "Ich habe meinen Freund verloren" oder "Mein Freund ist verlorengegangen", aber NICHT *"Mein Freund _ist_ verloren")

Der Ausdruck "der verirrte Tourist" ist einfacher, üblicher und weniger kontextabhängig, denn auch ein einzelner Tourist innerhalb einer Tourgroup kann sich trotz dieser Gruppe verirren, wenn er sich von ihr entfernt.


----------



## Hutschi

bcruz said:


> Hallo aller! Eine Frage, bitte. Was sagt man dann normalerweise auf Deutsch:
> 
> Der verlorene Tourist konnte den Weg zum Hotel nicht finden, oder
> Der verirrt*e* Tourist konnte den Weg zum Hotel nicht finden



Wie Manfy schon sagte, ist es kontextabhängig.
Ich stimme Manfy auch zu, dass statt "verloren" "verlorengegangen"  üblicher ist.
_
Der verlorengegangene Tourist konnte den Weg zum Hotel nicht finden._

Es gibt noch eine Form, die oft in solchen Fällen verwendet wird, die Verbform:

_Der Tourist, der sich verirrt hatte, konnte den Weg zum Hotel nicht finden._

Fragen zu Kontext:
In welchem Zusammenhang steht der Satz? Wer sagt ihn?
Welchen Stil willst Du verwenden? Beispiel: Umgangssprache, reportageartig, neutral, Brief?


----------



## bcruz

OK, Deutsch is nie einfach 
Beispiel: Umgangssprache

Ich bin selbst Tourist in Berlin. Mein Handy funktioniert nicht und ich bin auf dem Weg zurück zu meinem Hotel. Aber, nach einiger Zeit bin ich irgendwo anders angekommen und habe realisiert: Oh mein Gott, ich .....
a) bin verloren
b) habe mich verloren
c) bin verirrt
d) habe mich verirrt

Bitte fühlen Sie sich auch frei, den Text zu korrigieren, den ich geschrieben habe.
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Kajjo

bcruz said:


> OK, Deutsch ist nie einfach





bcruz said:


> Aber*, *nach einiger Zeit <ohne Komma nach Konjunktionen>





bcruz said:


> Oh mein Gott*,* ich ... <Komma korrekt nach Interjektionen>
> a) bin verloren
> b) habe mich verloren
> c) bin verirrt
> d) habe mich verirrt


Only (d) is correct and idiomatic in the intended meaning.



bcruz said:


> Danke im Voraus!


Both "Danke" and "im Voraus" are fine, but quite non-idiomatic in this combination. Idiomatically we would say:

_Vielen Dank im Voraus!_


----------



## bcruz

Vielen dank! 
Eine schöne Woche für alle!


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo is right. I want to add:

a) bin verloren - other meaning 
b) habe mich verloren - other and very special meaning - only psychological context
c) bin verirrt - not idiomatic and nobody understands it, that is why it is wrong.
d) habe mich verirrt


----------



## JClaudeK

bcruz said:


> Bitte fühlen Sie sich auch frei, den Text zu korrigieren,


"Fühlen Sie sich frei" ist eine direkte Übersetzung aus dem Englischen: "feel free", das ist (noch nicht?) sehr idiomatisch. 

Vorschlag: "Sie dürfen mich gern korrigieren."


----------



## bcruz

Vielen dank aller!

JClaudeK, vielen Dank für den Vorschlag.

Hutschi, können Sie bitte Beispiele geben mit a) bin verloren - other meaning und b) habe mich verloren - other and very special meaning - only psychological context


----------



## Hutschi

Ich bin ohne dich verloren. = Ich fühle mich ohne dich schlecht und einsam und komme nicht zurecht. =I feel very lonely without you and I do not know what to do.

Ich habe Mist gebaut. Ich bin verloren. Mein Chef wirft mich raus. I made a big mistake. I am lost. My boss will fire me.

---

Ich habe mich in meinen Gedanken verloren. Jetzt fühle ich mich leer.    I became lost in the labyrinth of my thoughts. I feel empty now.
See also: Das Gefühl, sich verloren zu haben – Nadin Weisze


> Kennst du das, du fühlst dich irgendwie so leer und verloren, weißt nichts so recht mit dir anzufangen? Und wenn du zur Ruhe kommst ist es besonders schlimm?


----------



## Frieder

Wenn du dich *verirrt *oder *verlaufen* (bzw. *verfahren*) hast, dann hast du die Orientierung *verloren*.


----------



## bcruz

Hutschi said:


> Ich bin ohne dich verloren. = Ich fühle mich ohne dich schlecht und einsam und komme nicht zurecht. =I feel very lonely without you and I do not know what to do.
> 
> Ich habe Mist gebaut. Ich bin verloren. Mein Chef wirft mich raus. I made a big mistake. I am lost. My boss will fire me.
> 
> ---
> 
> Ich habe mich in meinen Gedanken verloren. Jetzt fühle ich mich leer.    I became lost in the labyrinth of my thoughts. I feel empty now.
> See also: Das Gefühl, sich verloren zu haben – Nadin Weisze



Vielen Dank Hutschi! Als immer sehr hilfreich!


----------



## bcruz

Frieder said:


> Wenn du dich *verirrt *oder *verlaufen* (bzw. *verfahren*) hast, dann hast du die Orientierung *verloren*.



Würde ein gebürtiger Deutschsprecher zu Fuß (mit dem Auto) lieber verirren oder verlaufen (verfahren) benutzen?


----------



## JClaudeK

Es kommt darauf an:

"Ich habe mich verlaufen/ verfahren."  würde ich sagen, wenn ich mich nur "ein bisschen verirrt" habe und den Weg wieder finden kann, indem ich entweder Passanten nach dem richtigen Weg frage  oder auf einen Plan/ eine Karte schaue (obwohl, wer benutzt im Zeitalter des GPS noch Stadtpläne/ Karten ? )

"Ich habe mich verirrt." bedeutet für mich, dass ich die Orientierung total verloren habe.


----------



## bcruz

JClaudeK said:


> Es kommt darauf an:
> 
> "Ich habe mich verlaufen/ verfahren."  würde ich sagen, wenn ich mich nur "ein bisschen verirrt" habe und den Weg wieder finden kann, indem ich entweder Passanten nach dem richtigen Weg frage  oder auf einen Plan/ eine Karte schaue (obwohl, wer benutzt im Zeitalter des GPS noch Stadtpläne/ Karten ? )
> 
> "Ich habe mich verirrt." bedeutet für mich, dass ich die Orientierung total verloren habe.



Vielen Dank!
Jetzt ist es mir sehr klar!!


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

*Ich bin verloren!* geht auch beispielsweise, wenn ein offensichtlich zu Terrorzwecken missbrauchtes Fahrzeug auf einen zusteuert. Dann schließt man mit seinem Leben ab und kann sagen: *Ich bin verloren!* (=ich habe keine Chance mehr). 

Ähnliche Bedeutung: *Noch ist Polen nicht verloren!* - Polen hat noch eine Chance (beispielsweise den Krieg nicht zu verlieren)


----------



## bcruz

Hallo aller!

I habe gerade im Internet “verloren gehen” gefunden
lost in the woods - German translation – Linguee

[...] in which children *get lost in the woods* and cannot find their way home […] – […] wo Kinder *im Wald verloren gehen* und nicht mehr den Weg zurück finden […]

She didn't need much time to* get* *lost in the woods*, which marks the beginning of her adventure. - Sie brauchte nicht viel Zeit i*m Wald verloren gehen* für den Beginn von ihrem Abenteuer

Ist verloren gehen richtig oder nur eine falsche Ubersetzung?


----------



## JClaudeK

_Sie brauchte nicht viel Zeit im Wald verloren gehen für den Beginn von ihrem Abenteuer_  eine miserable Übersetzung!

wo Kinder *im Wald verloren gehen* und nicht mehr den Weg zurück finden  "sie gehen verloren" = man findet (vielleicht) sie nicht/ nie mehr

Hier viele brauchbare Beispiele für "verloren gehen":
- die Sorge der Arbeitnehmervertreter, dass Jobs verloren gehen könnten..
- Merkel weiß, dass durch ihre Flüchtlingspolitik bei den Wählern viel Vertrauen verloren gegangen ist
- weil ihr Koffer auf dem Flug nach Berlin verloren gegangen ist.


----------



## bcruz

Vielen Dank JClaudeK, besonders für die DWDS Website. Ich mache guten Gebrauch davon.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bcruz said:


> [...] in which children *get lost in the woods* and cannot find their way home […] – […] wo Kinder *im Wald verloren gehen* und nicht mehr den Weg zurück finden […]





JClaudeK said:


> wo Kinder *im Wald verloren gehen* und nicht mehr den Weg zurück finden  "sie gehen verloren" = man findet (vielleicht) sie nicht/ nie mehr


Die Kinder verirren sich, nehme ich an. Wenn es nicht stimmt, werden die engl. Muttersprachler mich korrigieren.


> *get lost* _vi + adj_ (be disorientated, go the wrong way) verlaufen _Vr_
> I got lost trying to find your house; all the streets look the same around here.
> get lost - Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch - WordReference.com


----------

